

A river for the Occupy movement - larrys
http://scripting.com/stories/2011/10/05/aLinkblogForTheOccupyMovem.html

======
loganlinn
It's nice to see projects like Twitter's Bootstrap[1] being used to help
reduce the amount of time it takes to get a site and its information on the
web.

[1] <http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/>

------
hugh3
I'd just like to pop back in to say that the low quality of discussion here is
exactly why politics stories should be squashed as soon as they appear.

Please, this shit has already taken over reddit, let's not have it here.

------
softbuilder
A friend and I created <http://occupycalendar.org> for communicating about
Occupy events.

------
sien
The irony of Occupy being organised on Facebook is wonderful.

Will Gap provide the t-shirts?

~~~
pilgrim689
Occupy is about an end to corruption and getting money out of politics.
There's no irony in using Facebook to organize these events... unless you
believe Facebook is bribing our governments?

~~~
sien
Occupy Wall St is about whatever anyone is holding a sign up against and
speaking against and that includes large corporations that are run by
billionaires.

This would include Facebook.

~~~
hugh3
Also the Jews! <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLSvK2eIoBs>

------
joshontheweb
I didn't realize there were so many popping up all over. Its pretty amazing.

~~~
jacoblyles
The leftist bias of academia is present all over the country, so I'm not
surprised that there is a young constituency for a vague leftist protest
movement in most geographic areas.

~~~
knowtheory
By what criteria does one delineate "leftist bias of academia" from one of the
many mainstream American cultural norms?

~~~
sien
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Higher_education_in_the_united_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Higher_education_in_the_united_states#Political_views)

It's just like there is a substantial bias toward being a Conservative for
people in the military.

------
suivix
I find this movement fascinating to spectate as well. I'm glad someone set up
a site for it.

~~~
ellyagg
I find it exactly as fascinating as the Tea Party movement, which is to say
silly and ignorant. I hate when political posts make it on hacker news with
just enough hacker context to qualify under the site guidelines.

~~~
tlogan
Friend of mine (and very successful entrepreneur, so he is not really nobody)
said: the end of recession will be when you stop seeing banks renting the most
expensive real-estate available (important intersections, downtown, etc.) for
their offices.

